# Inscription Icloud impossible



## cuttysark (28 Septembre 2014)

bonjour la communauté.

Depuis la mise à jour il m'est impossible de relier mon compte icloud et d integrer donc mon flux photo. je m'explique :
lors de l'inscription j'arrive sur la page condition utilisation, j'accepte et la meme fenetre reviens en boucle. j'ai essayé une restauration de la boite mais sans résultats.

merci


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2014)

cuttysark a dit:


> bonjour la communauté.
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour il m'est impossible de relier mon compte icloud et d integrer donc mon flux photo. je m'explique :
> lors de l'inscription j'arrive sur la page condition utilisation, j'accepte et la meme fenetre reviens en boucle. j'ai essayé une restauration de la boite mais sans résultats.
> ...



bienvenue au club.

j'ai eu le même souci ce matin. A force d'insister j'ai pu valider ces fichues CGU.

Vérifie comme l'a conseille l'assistance Apple à un membre dans un message récent, que ton fuseau horaire est bon. Cela peut parfois jouer des tours.


----------



## devy (28 Septembre 2014)

As tu regardé mon post un tout petit peu plus bas ? 

a+

EDIT : voilà le lien : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/icloud-inaccessible-maj-1251763.html


----------



## cuttysark (29 Septembre 2014)

ok merci, j avais passé le fuseau horaire sur paris mais pas le format regional qui c'etait mis sur etats unis.

du coup c'est bon avec le bon fuseau et le bon format regional ca marche, merci


----------



## devy (29 Septembre 2014)

Bon Cloud ...


----------



## Olivier B (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème depuis quelques jours, j'ai regardé le forum et ses solutions et résultat cela marche !

Il faut donc bien regarder les deux réglages 
" format régional" >> français
" fuseau horaire : >> en manuel sur paris

Bonne journée
Olivier


----------

